# PC flounder Nov 1



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

I went last night around the pass and got a limit but no big ones. Saw a bunch of small flounder, and alot of people floundering too but they were gone by 11:00. The water was super clear I could see bottom in about 8 foot in some places. Gigged the first one in about a foot of water and the last in 6 foot. If that many people were out there on a thursday night its gunna be crazy this weekend.


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

hell of a mess of fish right there! How late did you stay out there?


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

Stayed out till 1:30 my lights started to go dim I think my battery is messed up not holding a charge like it should.


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

two neat pics from last night


----------

